# Veteran of lead and iron



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Just wanna be respectful and introduce myself on here. I'm new on this site but I'm 37 and have played sports all my life, mostly boxed and football n some softball on weekends. I'm a 7 year army veteran and been ironworking for almost 10 in NYC.. Feel free to chat me up on things I might be of help with and I'll do the same..


----------



## brazey (May 29, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

